# 2003 Ford F-250 with new Meyer SuperV2 plow and 750 Blaster series tailgate spreader.



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

2003 Ford F-250 5.4 Gas with 143,000 miles. New Meyer Super V2 8.5 ft plow and a Meyer Blaster 750 tailgate spreader. Everything in Excellent shape. Everything was professionally installed by the local Meyer dealer. Plow and spreader don't have any run time on them. I have mounted them on the truck a couple times but haven't used them.


----------



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

More pics. And Grounds Guys Decals have been removed from truck. ALso forget price $ 18,500 OBO


----------



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

PM, text or call me at 423-383-8069


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Also forgot the location


----------



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Your right I did forget the location. Bristol Virginia


----------

